# car registration



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi,
has anyone brought a new car from a dealer and then had to take documents in for registration?
If so, what did you have to take in, the guy is listing alsorts of things, but when i read some web sites, it only says visa, driving license etc..

can anyone help?


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi...You need your visa copy, driving licence and insurance paper. It is better to get the insurance from an agency outside the registration centre( Sun insurance etc.). The insurance agency in Albarsha Tasjeel will give you a very bad service and their premium is high. To get the insurance you need a Passing Certificate( Dont know whether required for new cars) which you can get from any Tasjeel for 50 dirhams. 

Car Registration







stevieboy1980 said:


> hi,
> has anyone brought a new car from a dealer and then had to take documents in for registration?
> If so, what did you have to take in, the guy is listing alsorts of things, but when i read some web sites, it only says visa, driving license etc..
> 
> can anyone help?


----------

